# Datenbank gesucht.



## Guest (4. Nov 2004)

Hi,

kennt jemand von Euch eine kleine Datenbank, die SQL 92 unterstützt
und sich in einer Client-Anwendung für lokale Speicherung diverser
Sachen verwenden läßt? (außer HSQLDB)
Es sollte aber eine sein, die sich als eine oder mehrere JAR Dateien in 
das Programm einbinden läßt.


----------



## Guest (4. Nov 2004)

Übrigens, es gab mal eine Minimalimplementierung von JDBC (TextDB o.ä.).
Sowas suche ich aber mit einer nach möglichkeit vollständigen
Implementierung von SQL 92 und Binärdateie (keine editierbaren Texte).


----------



## Guest (5. Nov 2004)

OK hat sich erledigt. 
Apache Derby scheint das zu sein, wonach ich suche. Es basiert auf 
Cloudscape, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe.
Man kann damit sogar eine komplette Readonly-Datenbank in
eine einzige Jar-Datei verpacken und über JDBC verwenden.
Wow.


----------



## Bleiglanz (5. Nov 2004)

HSQL
Daffodil


----------

